
Show HN: 15 Dollar Bootstrappers Marketing Stack - wlaurance
https://www.wlaurance.com/2017/08/15-dollar-bootstrapers-marketing-stack/
======
mijustin
I'd never heard of Mautic! Looks like a great alternative to Mixpanel.

